# Is there much difference waiting 24 hours, compared to 48 to add the yeast slurry?



## abefroman (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there much difference waiting 24 hours, compared to 48 to add the yeast slurry?


----------



## skramer (Jan 5, 2011)

Got this off the Skeeter Pee Site not sure of it helps.

A: Bottled lemon juice usually contains preservatives. Giving it a day to breathe lets some of these preservatives dissipate. It also ensures that your batch has settled at room temperature so that when it is blended with the yeast slurry, they are close to the same temp and we don't shock the yeast.


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone gone ahead and just added the slurry after 24 hours? I am on the countdown to add mine (first batch) and it's not 24 hours yet


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Angie said:


> Has anyone gone ahead and just added the slurry after 24 hours? I am on the countdown to add mine (first batch) and it's not 24 hours yet



Honestly, there is some forgiveness built into the instructions, so adding a little early or waiting a little longer will usually still get you results. The original recipe is designed to give the best results consistently while still making it quick and easy. BUT... with anything that is home made like this, there will be some differences in what each person is doing and thereby a variation in results. Not everyone is using the same yeast, or the amount of yeast/slurry, or the same temp, or the same lemon juice, oxygen level, water, etc.

Giving the initial batch the 24 hours helps, but it's not a magic number by any means.


Summer's almost here, I can see you are getting prepared to battle the elements!






























Above all, enjoy, have fun, be safe.


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

Goodie....guess what I am doing on my lunch hour. It will be the 24 hours and have some slurry that is begging to be tossed into the bucket


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 11, 2011)

I immediately add inverted sugar and water plus other ingredients as soon as I rack off a wine. It begins to ferment within an hour and often begins to sizzle as soon as you add everything to the slurry.

If you have clorinated water airing it our a bit can help but not entirely necessary for skeeter pee.


----------



## Jify (Mar 11, 2011)

I always add a yeast starter 20-24 hours after doing the initial sugar addition. I'm kind of impatient.

Seems to have worked very well with my last two batches.


----------

